# Knox lake flatties



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

So im looking for more proof that flat head reside in Knox lake. any one here catch them.. I've heard they where and seen a few pics but the backgrounds never seem to match any area i recognize and im awfully familiar with that area.. any body know? or got tips to bringing one in? gonna go catting tonight.. and would love to catch my first flat head.. heard live gil is good to use.. but how do u hook it to keep it alive?? im not much of a live bait fishermen.. but if it works its worth a try!. i want that flatty tonight!!!!.. any ways ..tips or proof they are in the lake would be appreciated ...hopefully can post a monster tomorrow morning!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bigcatjoe (Sep 6, 2006)

Take a look on he wall at knox marine.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

I've looked at grandpas tackle not the Knox marina yet..but the newest one they had i don't even think was this year..

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bigcatjoe (Sep 6, 2006)

Most of those fish are caught while bass fishing. Seems like theres a healthy population there in that case. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

